# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Albumi fotografik >  Çfarë pashë nëpërmjet lenseve -Nikon-

## PINK



----------


## PINK



----------


## PINK



----------


## PINK



----------


## PINK



----------


## PINK

ma ka dhene truri per macro lense. Soon, very soon.

----------


## PINK



----------


## PINK



----------


## PINK



----------


## PINK

btw, nice day today.lol

----------


## PINK

Kur Nikon meets Canon. 

p.s. Canon, eshte si nje relike e vjeter per mua tani, se c'mu kujtua sot. Do e ruaj deri ...... ne fund, i guess.  :buzeqeshje: 
p.s.s. a shesin akoma films? (lol)

----------


## PINK

Awake, thou wintry earth -
Fling off thy sadness!
Fair vernal flowers, laugh forth
Your ancient gladness!

----------


## PINK



----------


## PINK



----------


## PINK



----------


## PINK



----------


## PINK

kuq e zi- ne nje privat american school, diku ne USA. 

se kisha pas vene re me pare (kush e di sa here kam qene lol), suprize e kendshme.

----------


## PINK



----------


## PINK



----------


## PINK



----------

